

A chrome extension to find that lost tab - benvan
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/mercury/jecgkhhikedmghacamdomkngdfdodbcb

======
benvan
source here:
[https://github.com/benvan/mercury](https://github.com/benvan/mercury)

